# spacing of recessed lighting



## gino19672000 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Just a quick question....have a basement with no windows thats 40x18 with 8' ceiling.....ho wants 6"recessed, for general lighting does 6.5' apart with 2 rows going lengthwise sound good? would appreciate feedback.*


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Depending on the number of lights, you'll eventually run into floor joists. 6.5' x 12 / 16 = 4.875. Assuming 16" OC framing.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

a few things come to mind.
What type of trims? What wattage bulbs? How far off the floor to the ceiling? What does the manufacture say the light spread is at the height of the ceiling? How bright does the home owner want it? Wall color,ceiling color floor color will all play into the brightness as well.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

It often makes more sense to put the lights _where they are needed_ but if you want to light the whole area well and evenly, I'd suggest three rows of six. One down the center and two, anywhere from 24" to 36" off the walls. 

Space them at 80" to stay in the joist bays.


A lot of time you need that perimeter light over sofas, chairs etc. At 24" off the wall, they can double as artwork light.

Don't switch them all together (in case dimming is required). Even if *you *use CFL's, run three switch legs from the switch box, just in case.


----------



## gino19672000 (Jan 30, 2011)

*220?2201 member...*

*I like the three rows the best with each individual row switched since I am using 6" can with r40 bulbs with a 60 deg.spread.....there is a wall mounted lcd tv and am going to come off that about 8' for my rows since I will be putting sconces on either side...found that is the best way to have light in the room with no glare on the tv.......thank u for your input...its greatly appreciated...*


----------

